# found my dream fish! and koi breeding plans



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

ive had a koi breeding project planned for august for a couple months now(i have a vacation planned next month and didnt wanna have to worry about a petsitter with my fry). i have a koi hmpk male coming in next thursday(the boy i originally got passed away from dropsy but my lfs offered me another completely free) and was originally going to breed him to my hm cellophane girl, but then i saw this girl up for auction and i HAD to have her. it was her crystal blue eyes i think.

she got held up for a day at the post office so i was sooo afraid she would be bad off or worse, but when i got her she was completely healthy and very active. i've never ordered a fish through the post before, so this was an entirely new experience for me. :0

i've named her kiyomi, after a japanese citrus fruit, because her yellow markings reminded me of a lemon! 

i'm excited to see how she matures, since she's only 3.5 months right now, and im BEYOND excited to breed her.

pictured is her current quarantine tank and, well, her! god im seriously in love with this fish.


----------

